# "How to Become a Top Chef"



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

There was a really good article on MSN about culinary school etc.

Enjoy

http://encarta.msn.com/encnet/depart...pchef&GT1=6671

How To Become a Top Chef
By Jennifer Mulrean
Anthony Bourdain, the executive chef of Brasserie Les Halles in New York and bestselling author of Kitchen Confidential, and A Cook's Tour, has a tip for all the wannabe chefs out there: Work as a dishwasher for six months first....."


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Some good advise in there about testing out the industry before going to culinary school. I don't see how that advise translates into becomming a 'top chef' however, seems more like an advertising pitch for the CIA.


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

before stumbling upon cheftalk forums, I did come across a lot of sites that appeared independent but had that kind of hidden agenda i.e. propoganda / advt machine for a particular school

that is why I am happy I found cheftalk.


----------

